# Paul Snr v Paul Jnr (American Chopper)



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Paul Snr always came across to me as a bully boy on American Chopper.

This new show just emphasises that view imo. Shame when a family gets torn apart like this though.


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

I think they do what the producers say to get more viewers


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

i haven't watched it yet. Why did they fall out in the first place .I skipped a lot of episodes because of Paul snr temper tantrums and i began to feel that on the design and fabrication side of things at least, the Paul's received the credit when it should have gone to Vinnie and Rick.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

zippo said:


> i haven't watched it yet. Why did they fall out in the first place .I skipped a lot of episodes because of Paul snr temper tantrums and i began to feel that on the design and fabrication side of things at least, the Paul's received the credit when it should have gone to Vinnie and Rick.


I recon you're spot on. Vinnie and Rick are top blokes, Both Snr & Jnr play to the camera. In truth I think their bikes are rubbish, holes drilled in new paint, things hammered in instead of fitting, no innovation, everything rushed. I preferred it when it was more about the bike building than the squabbling..

I prefer to watch "Deadliest Catch" it's scary at times..


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I enjoyed it first when they were actually making bikes now all they see, to do is bicker and ***** so I can't be bothered to watch it anymore.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

When's it on??


----------



## andy-d (Sep 30, 2009)

more to the point 
"why is it on?"

theres law suits and "im suing you" flying about apparently, theres clearly "not the best of feelings between them all" and now the TV camera's are stirring it even more.. oh Joy what Lovely TV.

ill agree when the program was about the bikes it was ok, other than some of there cobble n bodge methods, but the constant childish temper tantrums from all 3 tutles ruined it


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Not sure why they fell out (again!). I think they are both strong personalities while mikie just is the pig in the middle. I agree there must be a good element of playing to the cameras though.

TBF even if you watched American Hotrod with Boyd Coddington, its clear a number of custom builders do quite a bit of bodging.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

They fell out again because part of the deal of Paulie leaving was he sold his 20% share back to Snr, Snr then had the company valued and "mysteriously" it came back as worth $0 naturally Jnr was a bit pissed so refused to turn over his shares which is where the new series started with Jnr telling us that he was being sued for reneging on his end of the deal.
I don't think Snr is a bully but he doesn't care whom he steps on to get what he wants, whether they're family or not.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

centenary said:


> TBF even if you watched American Hotrod with Boyd Coddington, its clear a number of custom builders do quite a bit of bodging.


I quite like "Overhaulin" I recon in the time allowed on the show they produce some stunning work.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

I used to like the series when it was about building bikes, but now it's just a documentary on the Teutals'. The last time I watched it Jr was walking around talking about him opening a boutique?! - Whats that got to do with the bikes!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

zippo said:


> i began to feel that on the design and fabrication side of things at least, the Paul's received the credit when it should have gone to Vinnie and Rick.


Yup, but when you hear Jnr talk, all you get "I designed this, I did that"

Shame Vinnie left, top bloke.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Is this the first or second series of senior vs junior? I've seen all the first, and caught a couple of the new ones when over in the states a couple months ago. Wouldn't mind seeing the rest of the new ones.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

neilos said:


> Yup, but when you hear Jnr talk, all you get "I designed this, I did that"
> 
> Shame Vinnie left, top bloke.


Dont know why Vinnie left OCC but he's agreed to work with Jnr so he couldnt have been pissed off with him getting all the credit.



rtjc said:


> Is this the first or second series of senior vs junior? I've seen all the first, and caught a couple of the new ones when over in the states a couple months ago. Wouldn't mind seeing the rest of the new ones.


In the UK they are just starting to show the first series. You mean there's a second!?


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I used to like it when they had all the new cnc machines in awsome bit of kit went down hill after that imo, they should do a show on the painter some of the stuff he puts out was outstanding skill level.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

just watched the Paul v Paul show. I reckon with Vinnie on board they'll make a go of it 
I don't think snr is as confident as he's trying to make out to be honest

Daz


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

It was good when it first started but went down hill once Vinnie left and I stopped watching it for a while. Thought I would give the first episode a watch and with Vinnie coming on board with Jr think ill stick with it for a couple of episodes


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

centenary said:


> In the UK they are just starting to show the first series. You mean there's a second!?


Yeah, They were one the third episode or something when i was there, def a second season :thumb:


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2010)

Just looks like the same old tv program only difference is that they are making bikes in different workshops, I wouldn't be surprised if this "fallout" was media hype for a failing program.

The whole series has always been about the underlying problems between the father and sons (never understood why the eldest son didn't want to take part ... Much like Ozzys eldest daughter did also). Every season the problems got deeper which i feel is due to Paul Jr's designs taking away the shine of Snr's bread and butter bikes. The last two seasons Jr didn't really do much apart from tell the retarded boy (cant remember name) with the computer what his design brief was gonna be.

I wouldn't be surprised if Jr's rent and tooling came out of the OCC budget...


Oh one more thing, in the first episode look closely at Jr's house... The pond behind his house is on his fathers land (which he drove a Caterpiller dozer into)


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

IIRC Vinnie and Cody left to set up their own bike building company. They were offended by the obscene amounts of money that the family were being paid for the programme and the massive lifestyles it gave them. They both quit, because of this, I think. 

I think that is why Vinnie was unsure of going back. I'm surprised that he did.


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't think Vinny's company really took off either that or he is now doing his part time and getting publicity from the TV program ... Look at the back window in his Mini. Free publicity.


----------

